# 1941 Roadmaster bent tank



## Freqman1 (Nov 16, 2014)

I posted this in the show n tell but thought I might have a better chance of getting my question about the headlight answered here. "K" serial number putting it at late '41 with "K4" Morrow which confirms late '41 build. I have a question about the headlight though. Usually a bike with this fork had a Delta front loader on the fender. This one doesn't have any holes on the fender or a bracket coming from underneath the fork crown to hold a headlight even though the tank has a switch for the light? Anyone have any ideas?  V/r Shawn


----------



## CWCMAN (Nov 16, 2014)

Hi Shawn,
 it's very possible that the bracket and light were just removed at some point in the bikes life. It is set up for this as opposed to the fender light.

Nice looking bike, it should clean up nicely...

Eddie


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 16, 2014)

Thanks Eddie,
     If I decide to keep it the only thing I'm going to do is service it without disturbing as much dirt as I can! If I sell the new owner can clean it up. V/r Shawn


----------



## slick (Nov 16, 2014)

It would be nice to strip that paint since i spy red under the repaint on the frame as well as on the tank too.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Nov 16, 2014)

*Shawn*

Hi Shawn,
  Nice Bike, perhaps someone changed the fork. Below are pictures of my 1939 CWC Fleet Wing. It has the exact same tank & graphics, and is very much the same bike. Mine has the switch in the tank & the Tea Cup headlight. Yes, I know mine has the springer fork, but yours probably had the same tea cup style headlight. Also notice mine has the very rare OEM electric seat light.
Anyway, I just thought I would post these pictures as a reference.........Wayne


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 16, 2014)

Hey Wayne,
     The fork on the bike is correct. I had a '39 with the exact same fork. I believe at one time this probably had a headlight bracket that fit between the fender and fork crown holding a light like the one on my Four Gill. If anyone has a '40-41 truss bike with this set-up I'd appreciate a pic. V/r Shawn


----------



## jpromo (Nov 16, 2014)

I'd be on board with a swapped fork as well, especially since the finish doesn't match anything else. This fork could have come on Snyder built Hawthornes, but not a house-badged CWC product.

Being a late '41 build and likely sold in '42, a truss rod bike would have typically had a forged, blade fork. I've also seen very late prewar bikes with the swan fork and ball-light stalk. I think the truss rods are the same for both forks, and the second would answer the headlight issue.


----------



## jpromo (Nov 16, 2014)

Is it possible that the light switch was added by the previous owner for the generator and tail light? That's how it appears to be wired now. The switch hole looks a little large, and the switch itself is mounted outside, when they were mounted inside factory. Your tank doesn't have a removable door, where the battery cage was mounted to power a headlight. So it's possible it wasn't originally equipped with a light.


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 16, 2014)

Wayne Adam said:


> ...Nice Bike, perhaps someone changed the fork....




My thought too. Wondering if that fork, with the removable trim piece on crown and kinda skinny legs, is not a replacement?


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 16, 2014)

Here is a pic of the original paint '39 I had with the same fork. V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 16, 2014)

jpromo said:


> Is it possible that the light switch was added by the previous owner for the generator and tail light? That's how it appears to be wired now. The switch hole looks a little large, and the switch itself is mounted outside, when they were mounted inside factory. Your tank doesn't have a removable door, where the battery cage was mounted to power a headlight. So it's possible it wasn't originally equipped with a light.




The light switch is exactly like the one on my Four Gill and in the same location and they weren't mounted inside the factory on these. Shown is a half tank from a Four Gill. V/r Shawn


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 16, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> Here is a pic of the original paint '39 I had with the same fork. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 179741




Looks to me that the forks are similar, but not the same. The orig looks to have thicker legs, rings between the plates, and no removable trim piece...?


----------



## jpromo (Nov 16, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> The light switch is exactly like the one on my Four Gill and in the same location and they weren't mounted inside the factory on these. Shown is a half tank from a Four Gill. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 179743




Intriguing; I've never noticed outies! My '38 bent tank is inside mounted and a '40 ladies I had was as well so I assumed that to be standard practice.


----------



## JAF/CO (Nov 16, 2014)

if any one has the right side of that tank I have the $$$ cash waiting
or a complete tank like that

let me know jim


----------



## bicycle larry (Nov 17, 2014)

*1941 roadmasters*

real nice find you got there shawn also i really like the one you got wayne adams .first time i have seen that seat with the refectors and crome housing was that a after market thing .both of thees bikes are super nice i like the roadmasters in this year . from bicycle larry


----------

